# Anchor system shake down



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

I built an anchor system for the Storm and had to test it out. The river has been at record low flows but that's what I have the raft for.😁. It worked well and I had the place to myself. This is a fun and maneuverable boat.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the steel plate anchor. What does it weigh and hows it hold?


----------



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

It came in at 20lb, I might add another 5lb but want to make a few more trips. It holds well, my anchor rope and the cleat weren't working well together.


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

Sweet setup. Did you build your seat platform or purchase it? Also, what cooler are you running up front? I've got a mini max that I'm slowly getting set up as a fishing rig.


----------



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

The frame came with a poly deck and I drilled it for the seat. I am running a Canyon 55 and it is perfect for these sized boats.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Steel tubing? Looks well done. 

Looking seriously at a mini max to setup in a similar way.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Make sure you crank the low pro holding the anchor extension down real good. It’s gonna want to pivot down when pulling the anchor up. I have also found that using another pulley attached to the anchor makes it much easier to retrieve although you have to pull in twice the rope.


----------



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

Bootboy said:


> Steel tubing? Looks well done.
> 
> Looking seriously at a mini max to setup in a similar way.


Yes on the steel. I painted with a hammer finished enamel paint and it is working well. I put some Gorilla tape on bottom to ride on the raft tubing.


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

ACLakey said:


> The frame came with a poly deck and I drilled it for the seat. I am running a Canyon 55 and it is perfect for these sized boats.


What are the dimensions of your poly deck? I've got some extra plywood and I like the idea of having deck like that to row from, so I think I'm going to make one and see how it goes.


----------



## ACLakey (Jan 14, 2022)

I will throw a tape on it and get back to you, it was the stock polydeck that came from RMR. I was going to build one out of plywood and put side decks either side of the cooler as well.


----------

